# Third Annual Calendar Photo Contest Submissions Thread!



## Josh

Time for our Third Annual Tortoise Calendar Photo Contest and the 2011 Edition of our much sought after Tortoise Wall Calendar! For those who are not familiar with this annual tradition, toward the end of the year we hold a contest where all members are encouraged to submit their best tortoise photo. Then we all vote for our favorites which are then published in a Tortoise Forum Wall Calendar. 
Members can enter by posting their tortoise photo in this thread (need to register?). There will be three weeks of photo submissions after which the voting will begin. The top 12 voted photos will be printed in the 2011 Tortoise Forum Calendar (12 months and one cover)* along with a collage of ALL of this year's entries*. The calendars will be printed by Costco as I heard only good things about the quality of product they delivered last year.

*THE PHOTO WITH THE MOST TOTAL VOTES WILL ALSO WIN A $50 GIFT CARD TO TortoiseSupply.com*!!!

Contest Rules:
- Your photo must be of a tortoise, any species will do.
- You must be the sole copyright owner of the photo you submit.
- Only one submission per member. Choose your photo carefully! Please don't try to work the system by registering multiple accounts - the database keeps records of these things...
- Photo placement in the calendar will be prioritized according to how many votes each photo gets (ex. the top voted photo gets first choice on which month they want their photo with)
- You can re-size your photo to post it here but the original must be at least 6 megapixels so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. *Your photo will be thrown out if it does not meet this requirement.*
- All photos must be submitted (posted in this thread) before October 11, 2010 at 11:59pm PST.
- Please use this thread for submissions only. No comments, just photos. If you have a question or comment use this thread.

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:
Tortoise Name: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here]
[Your Photo Here]


Thank you and good luck to you all!

Also thank you to our contest sponsor:


----------



## gummybearpoop

-Nameless
-Burmese Star Tortoises (Geochelone Platynota)
-photo taken by Gummybearpoop


----------



## jackrat

Quagmire
Northern Redfoot


----------



## Isa

Tortoise Name: Popcorn
Tortoise Species: Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri
Taken by: Isa


----------



## rwfoss

"Petunia"
African Spurred (G. sulcata)


----------



## allegraf

Here is Oren, one of my female cherryheads.

Tort name: Oren
Species: cherryhead redfoot
photographer: Peter Fung (my brother)


----------



## shmily1605

Tortoise Name: Love Bug 
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Meredith Lee


My baby loves some pumpkin. Thought it would be a good idea for October or November


----------



## Skyler Nell

Tortoise Species: California Desert Tortoise
Tortoise Name: Donatello
Taken By: Skyler Nellesen


----------



## Lancecham

Tortoise Name: Lucky
Tortoise Species: California Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Lancecham


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Name - '07 KEEPER
Species - Northern Redfoot ( G. carbonaria )
Taken by - NERD


----------



## matt41gb

Name: Sunflower
Species: Yellow-Foot tortoise (Geochelone Denticula)
Taken by: Matt Morris


----------



## WolfgangW

Tortoise Name: Nameless Hatchling
Tortoise Species: Testudo hermanni boettgeri
Taken by: Wolfgang Wegehaupt


----------



## Missy

Name: Tank
Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Missy Bowen


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

Name: Fernando
Species: California Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Walter Umanzor


----------



## latshki

Tortoise Name:Boris
Tortoise Species: Russian
Taken by: Layton McAndrew


----------



## Kristina

Name: Snack Bite/Pizza Roll
Species: Jordanian/Antakyan intergrade Greek
Taken By: Kristina Duda


----------



## mytjj

Tortoise Name: MIKE
Tortoise Species: RADIATA
Taken by: JAKE


----------



## Shelli

Tortoise Name: Jaba
Tortoise Species: Redfoot
Taken by:Tasha (Shelli)


----------



## ema671

Tortoise Name: Freddie.
Tortoise Species: Horsfield.
Taken by: Ema Harrison.


----------



## Gojino

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:
Tortoise Name: Bob
Tortoise Species: Sulcata 5 yr old
Taken by: Gene Rizzardi




Here is my submission, I hope I got this right, never have done this before


Thank you 

Gene Rizzardi


----------



## fred gaal

Namles
Tortoise Species: Chelonoidis carbonaria (albino)
Taken by: Fred Gaal


----------



## warpling

Tortoise Name: *Jack*
Tortoise Species: *Sulcata*
Taken by: *Ryan McLeod*

Jack loves Halloween


----------



## debilyn

Fred
Sulcata
He owns: Debilyn Potter
Who took the picture


----------



## terryo

Name: Pio and Solo
Species: Cherry Head Red foot
Taken by: Terry O'Connell


----------



## mbarricarte

Inodoro, the Hermann and Grequita, the Greek. Photo taken by Monica


----------



## channy

*Tortoise Name: Shelly
Tortoise Species: Horsefield
Taken by: Chantelle*


----------



## Livingstone

Tortoise name: Livingstone
Tortoise species: Sulcata
Taken by: Rob Addleson


----------



## Sandi

This is Pokey, a sulcata, and the photo was taken by Sandi.


----------



## phatracet

Name: Unknown
Species: Aldabran Tortoise (150+ years old)
Home: Phoenix Zoo
Photo by: Don Meixsell


----------



## poomwah

Tortoise Name: Turbo
Tortoise Species Sulcatta
Taken by Mrs. Poomwah


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Tortoise Name, Wally, Tortoise Species, Manouria emys emys, Photo by Len


----------



## Terri O

Tortoise Name: Stuart
Tortoise Species Russian
Taken by Terri O


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Tortoise Name: (No name as of yet; I just recently adopted him!)
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: APBT _Fanatic


----------



## michaelg

Tortoise Name: Ptotector
Tortoise Species: California Desert
Taken by: Michael Galvin


----------



## michaelg

Tortoise Name: Ptotector
Tortoise Species: California Desert
Taken by: Michael Galvin







Tortoise Name: Ptotector
Tortoise Species: California Desert
Taken by: Michael Galvin


----------



## Biglay5150

Name: Spike
Species: Sulcata
Owner: Bob


----------



## RV's mom

name: RV
sulcata, female ~ 10 years old
phoenix, AZ


----------



## auhckw

Tortoise Name: Radiata
Tortoise Species: Radiated Tortoise
Taken by: auhckw






First time posting for contest, Is this orientation allowed?


----------



## Annieski

Tortoise name: MORTIMER
Tortoise species: Sulcata
Taken by: ANNIE


----------



## dirk en sonja

my wife and her geochelone nigra 51 year old male

geochelone nigra


----------



## herbie

Name Herbie
Species Horsefield
Taken by Helen Tindill & Dave Borton


----------



## zoogrl

Tortoise Name: Betty White
Tortoise Species: Russian
Photo Taken By: Sandy Friedli




[/img]


----------



## shaz179

Tortoise Name: Chase
Tortoise Species: Hermanns
Taken by: Sharon Steele


----------



## Derby

Tortoise name: Derby
Tortoise species: Russian
Taken by: Jody Steel


----------



## MichelleCarrigan78

Tortoise Name: Cornice
Tortoise Species: Russian
Taken By: Michelle Carrigan


----------



## nikki81

Tortoise Names: Chaco,teva
Tortoise Species: Red foot (Geochelone carbonaria)
Taken by: Nikki81


----------



## TortoiseTate1978

Tortoise Name: Tate-or-Tot (& Ellison)
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Temple Post


----------



## DoversMama

Name: Dover
Species: Horsefield
Taken by: Chris Scholke


----------



## Tortuslvr

JANICE HARRAL
SULCATTA- SAMMY
SAMMY & FRIEND BELLA


----------



## Shamaila

Tortoise Name: Torty
Tortoise Species: Russian
Taken by: Shamaila Khan


----------



## DeanS

Name: Aladar
Species: Geochelone sulcata (Ivory phase)
Photo: Dean Simonson


----------



## pinpin

Tortoise Name: Tortoise
Tortoise Species: Geochelone sulcata
Taken by: Pinpin


----------



## lvjen777

Speedy
Desert Tortoise
by Jen H.


----------



## spikethebest

Tortoise Name: Littlefoot
Tortoise Species: Galapagos Tortoise


----------



## bikerchicspain

Tortoise Name. Henri!
Tortoise species, Testudo Graeca
Taken by Yvonne


----------



## MikeZ

Tortoise Name: Mortiis
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Mike Z


----------



## John1982

Tortoise Name: Toe-biter 
Tortoise Species: Manouria emys emys
Taken by: John1982


----------



## SunsetHypo

Tortoise Name: Bernie
Tortoise Species: Aldabra
Photo Taken by Gary Childers


----------



## tuckerrl

Tortoise Name: Tanly
Tortoise Species: Greek
Taken by: tuckerrl


----------



## Mikenunb

Tortoise Name:George
Tortoise Species: G. sulcata
Taken by: Michael Nunberg


----------



## heyprettyrave

species: red foot
name: Ophelia 
taken by: heather


----------



## HappyDT

Tortoise Name: Happy DT
Tortoise Species: Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Happy DT


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Name...Bob
Species...Geochelone sulcata
Taken by...Maggie3fan Cummings


----------



## Paige Lewis

Tortoise name: Jimmy
Tortoise species: Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri
Taken by: Paige Lewis


----------



## Emorales

Tortoise Name:Oscar
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by:Emorales


----------



## Az tortoise compound

Tortoise Name: Boma
Tortoise Species: Geochelone pardalis pardalis (100% het for sunset hypo)
Taken by: Sarah Hermes


----------



## Yourlocalpoet

Tortoise Name: Esmeralda
Tortoise Species: Leopard Tortoise (Geochelone pardalis babcocki)
Taken by: Michelle Smith (Yourlocalpoet)


----------



## Yvonne G

Leopard tortoises, Cincinnati and Tortellini
Pictures taken by Yvonne


----------



## Tracy Gould

Tortoise Name: Shelby
Tortoise Species: Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri
Taken by: Tracy Gould


----------



## wpk

Tortoise name: Ivy
Species: Russian
Taken by: Bill Kennedy


----------



## 9see

Tortoise Name: Patita
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Nancy Yanez


----------



## way2gfy

Tortoise Name: Squirt
Tortoise Species: Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Dee


----------



## Cassidy

Tortoise Name: Alix
Tortoise Species: Greek
Photo take by: Cassidy She is 10 years old (owner )
Notice the heart on the shell just behind his head


----------



## motero

Edward
Sulcata
Photo by Karl


----------



## BethyB1022

Tortoise Name: Ichabod
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Bethany


----------



## jackiedots

Tortoise Name: Esmeralda
Tortoise Species: Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri
Taken by: Jackie


----------



## Tom

Tortoise Names: Peter, Lois, Meg, Chris, Stewie and Brian
Tortoise Species: Geochelone pardalis pardalis
Taken By: Tom

Cropped Version:





Full size Version (If needed for calendar):


----------



## LIzzysMom

Tortoise Name: Lizzy
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: JC Smith


----------



## cdmay

No name
'Cherryhead' Red Foot Tortoises, _Chelonoidis carbonaria_
Photo by CDMay


----------



## dennis_tort

Tortoise Name: Soda
Tortoise Species: Radiated Tortoise (Geochelone radiata)
Taken by: dennis


----------



## Jacqui

Tortoise Name: D
Tortoise Species: Bell's Hingeback (Kinixys belliana nogueyi)
Taken by: Jacqui


----------



## DisneyFanatic4

Tortoise Name: Daniel
Tortoise Species: Testudo Graeca Graeca
Taken by: Steven Marchessault


----------



## dmmj

Name : Tank
Species : California Desert Tortoise 
Taken by : David


----------



## Scooter

Tortoise Name: Meatloaf
Tortoise Species: Radiated
Taken by: Charlotte Stevens


----------



## movealongmosey

Mosey
Redfoot 
Taken by: Katie


----------



## Candy

Dale
Cherryhead
Photo taken by Candy


----------



## N2TORTS

Tortoise Name: " SOKATRA "
Tortoise Species: Radiated Tortoise (Geochelone radiata)
Taken by: Me~







jd~


----------



## nascarmw

Penelope
Desert Tortoise
Lisa Gunter


----------



## armandoarturo

Tortoise name: Jerry

Tortoise Name: Jerry
Tortoise Species: Gopherus agassizii
Taken by: Armando Cano


----------



## jensgotfaith

Name: Tex Wasabi
Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Jenni Fong


----------



## teq1

Tortoise Name: 2 large ones no name, little one is Timmy
Tortoise Species: Egyptian Tortoise
Taken by: Leticia


----------



## tczar

my four year old "silo" sulcata Tom Czarnecki


----------



## sammi

- "Ernie"
- Russian tort
- Taken by me =]


----------

